# Altoid shooter in Carbon fiber and Aluminum (with Pics)



## Bladesmith (Jan 27, 2014)

I just had to make one of these. There so cool!! I used .250 Al. with carbon fiber for the handle scales. Thanks for looking Richard





  








Altoid SS




__
Bladesmith


__
Feb 7, 2014


__
3



Carbon fiber and .250 Al.
 









  








Altoid SS




__
Bladesmith


__
Feb 7, 2014


__
3



Carbon fiber and .250 Al.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

nice stonewashing!

Beautiful in it's compactness and simplicity.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

wow, great job! :bowdown:


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

That is very 007. You know, how bond can shoot down a 747 airplane with that little walther handgun. But it IS a cool little gun.this is a cool little slingshot. I would ask how much you would sell it for, but carbon fiber =buku bucks. Enjoy it sir. Nice work!
Be well,
SF


----------



## IanW (Oct 31, 2013)

What a great slingshot. Excellent!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Nice! That'd be perfect for a Bug-out-bag or camp bag.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

A little jewel, powerful enough it doesn't have to bother to its size.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You know I love those Altoid sized slingshots. That one looks lovely, as well as functional. Good job!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Just AMAZING!!!!

The right proportions and an excellent design!!!!!

Do I have to mention also the craftsmanship?? ...Superb!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow.. that is cool!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome! Nice one!!


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

That it one heck of a nice shooter, so compact the perfect traveller.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

so cool !

cheers


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

That is awesome cool!!! Way to go!


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Very nice&#8230;.like the carbon fiber LBH2


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Very nice SS.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice this carbon fiber for the handle, a nice ss :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Too cool! Love it!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I just got in the bb shooter and I love it I am shooting 36cal ammo out of it with full size bands an it shoots good enough to hunt with.


----------



## HoutmeyersPeter (Jan 3, 2014)

Neat looking and very compact shooter. Like the matte stonewashed finish on the aluminum. A shiny polish would certainly not last as long.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Awesome... I really like it.


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

That is one sharp package! Just raised the bar another level for the rest of us.


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

I want one. So many shooters,so little time  
Beautiful !!!!

Thnx Mike


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

That is awesome man


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Wow, that's one highly desirable lil shooter, congrats.


----------

